# Pacific Energy Summit insert  Likes & Dislikes , PLEASE SOUND  OFF!!!!



## burn one (Oct 17, 2009)

I thinking about this unit for heating a 2 story home with about 1700 sq' per floor.

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2009)

Talk to these folks.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42141/


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 17, 2009)

Likes 

1) Simple, easy control and operation
2) Great value
3) Lifetime firebox warrantee
4) Lots of heat, very long burns


Dislikes

1) Made in Canadia


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 17, 2009)

I love mine, with the exception of what appears to be some weld problems during the year or so manufacture period that several members are having similar problems.
The company is honoring their warranty, which I think is better than most being its not just 5 or 7 years, but lifetime on most major components.
I make my own baffle gaskets, cause theirs don't hold up if baffle it removed. But this is trivial.
It puts out some serious heat, especially for an insert, blower is a must in my book, and unlike some other makers, this one comes with the blower, not sold as an option. At least for the insert.

Its not fancy like the Hampton or some others. But I still think it looks ok.
I personally wanted a large fire box over a pretty exterior. And this had one of the larger of the ones I was looking at.
I wish the latch was on the other side, so the door would open to the left, but that is again trivial at this point, as the stove has trained me well.
S.S. baffle is nice and does it job, on the flip side it does sag a bit in time. I wonder myself why they don't put some stiffener rails inside between the top & bottom plates to help keep them from expanding outward.
I would rather have a baffle that sags a lil than a tube that breaks or a ceramic board that also breaks & or deteriorates down the road.

In my book it is a excellent heater, not the fanciest, but does exactly what I was looking for. Aside from the weld problems, which still seems like at this point was at a certain manufacturing time frame, this stove is all it was expected to be & do when I was searching and made a decision. I am very happy with the way the warranty is honored, and although you have to deal with the dealer, PE has no bones about getting in the mix and motivating the dealer to move in a timely manner. Lifetime warranty So far upheld, and the 5 year comprehensive is equal to some manufacturers entire warranty.

Edit: Most PE owners can be a lil zealous about their stove/insert, I am also guilty of that. But I would rather be happy about my decision, than regret it.
No stove is cheap, and if it is, its usually a pc of crap. I can think of one that defies this statement, and that would be Englander. I'm sure there are a few others.
What solidifies my feeling about PE is the warranty & their honoring of it. Many other manufacturers have their lil problems, and I feel this at some degree may be unavoidable, thats where the warranty & the manufacturer  either stands out or doesn't. I have seem a few other brands have their weld problems, & other quirks. Most stood up for their warranty. So there are many good decisions you can make, and feel comfortable if you ever need to use it, the manufacturer will be on your side. And some don't. So far it seems most do. Take your time, do the research, ask the questions, and you will have a better chance of feeling you made a good choice, no matter which you purchase.


----------



## iceman (Oct 17, 2009)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I love mine, with the exception of what appears to be some weld problems during the year or so manufacture period that several members are having similar problems.
> The company is honoring their warranty, which I think is better than most being its not just 5 or 7 years, but lifetime on most major components.
> I make my own baffle gaskets, cause theirs don't hold up if baffle it removed. But this is trivial.
> It puts out some serious heat, especially for an insert, blower is a must in my book, and unlike some other makers, this one comes with the blower, not sold as an option. At least for the insert.
> ...




OMG!  Hog, that almost brought me to tears...  one can tell you love your PE!

on another note.......  i love my stove as much (well maybe not) as Hog...  it is not as pretty but it throws heat!... I ask a lot from my stove but the question is would i buy it again?  prolly not...  i would like to try out one of those Blaze kings!....  BUT.... if it werent for that as far as price, heat output, ease of use..... MOST DEFINITELY  i would buy it again ...  now that i think about it the blaze king would be outta my budget prolly...  but if i could have a wish list!

Masonary heater..
Equinox/Blaze king
Hampton Hi300

but all these cost reasonably more than my summit


----------



## Wacky1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LOVE everything about it so far............except for the somewhat noisy fan.
My house is 1650 sq ft. mid-entry, fireplace is on the lower level main level stays nice comfortable,  little warm downstairs till the natural convection starts.  You can actually feel the cool air "falling" down the stairs while standing at the bottom


----------



## pilot-werx (Oct 21, 2009)

I have the freestanding model that we fancied up with the nickel legs and door.  

Pros:
Makes crazy heat.  We heat 5000 sqft with it....  
simple to use
has great control
good warranty

Cons:
Wish it took larger than an 18" split.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 21, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how many more units BK would move if this were not the case in half the country.  They're pretty much the same price here.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 21, 2009)

pilot-werx said:
			
		

> I have the freestanding model that we fancied up with the nickel legs and door.
> 
> Pros:
> Makes crazy heat.  We heat 5000 sqft with it....
> ...



Brochure says it'll do 20"


----------



## pilot-werx (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the only way that would fit is diagonal???  I will have to get my tape measure out....


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2009)

This one is for Big Redd . . .  

Well one negative about the PE line is that they're not Jotuls. 

Sorry Redd . . . I couldn't help myself.


---

And now in the interest of trying to be helpful . . . I looked at the PE line up myself . . . one of my top contenders. I liked the look and users here really like the PE for ease of use, heat quality and customer service . . . one of the main reasons I didn't go with a PE was because the one dealer that carried them didn't even have them on the showroom floor . . . took me to the warehouse to see a crated PE . . . and it's kind of difficult to make a decision on buying a big ticket item like this when one cannot see the stove up close and personal.


----------



## pilot-werx (Oct 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> pilot-werx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just measured my stove and the width is exactly 20"...  So on an ideal day you may be able to load it east-west with 20" sticks.  North-south there is no way a 20" stick will fit in.  

That is my only complaint with the stove...


----------

